# Got our website started for our farm



## The_V's (Mar 4, 2020)

Happyquackfarms.com if you want to see some of our pigs in stock. I don't have everyone loaded on there yet Ive only been working on it a few days but let me know what you guys think!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 4, 2020)

Sounds great!!  Can I ask?  Why happyquacks?  Do you deal with ducks?  I thought you were all pigs!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 4, 2020)

I love it!!  Oh Hercules!!  What a great story!!  So, this brings to question, can I put my two boars together?  That’d be great!  Less space!  Oh, by the way, today I caught Little Jim, doing the deed to our little pink girl.  I wasn’t sure if he could do it with the (piss pocket) and the vet has been avoiding my calls.  Hmmm.  I don’t plan to keep him long, due to the issue, in case it is hereditary....but, I was sure shocked when I saw his at least, 7” dinger on the ground!!  Way to go Little Jim!!


----------



## Baymule (Mar 4, 2020)

It looks good!


----------



## The_V's (Mar 4, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Sounds great!!  Can I ask?  Why happyquacks?  Do you deal with ducks?  I thought you were all pigs!!


We actually started with ducks it was our main goal to eat duck twice a week and have eggs for pastries and baking and selling but they breed so fast and I threw an ad up and my ducks make as much as my pigs per month 
We only had meat pigs ( heritage breeds to begin with and I accidentally bought some pot bellies and made out like a fat rat and then my best friend who also has a farm said lets start a business that has ended up paying for everything else on my farm but my ducks paid for their feed for the year in the first two months and have continued to astonish me ever since


----------



## The_V's (Mar 4, 2020)

Baymule said:


> It looks good!


Thank you I feel so out of touch with technology and the younguns I hoped I did okay


----------



## The_V's (Mar 4, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> I love it!!  Oh Hercules!!  What a great story!!  So, this brings to question, can I put my two boars together?  That’d be great!  Less space!  Oh, by the way, today I caught Little Jim, doing the deed to our little pink girl.  I wasn’t sure if he could do it with the (piss pocket) and the vet has been avoiding my calls.  Hmmm.  I don’t plan to keep him long, due to the issue, in case it is hereditary....but, I was sure shocked when I saw his at least, 7” dinger on the ground!!  Way to go Little Jim!!


With the bent weiner you have to monitor the entire breeding moment to ensure he got in so to speak if she pees white a few minutes later and you “just” missed the action then he probably got in there.
Yes you can keep boars of similar size together. Otherwise I wouldn’t. I do have a 55 lb pot belly boy with my 200 lb American guinea hog but they were raised together and are more butt buddies than fighters. I also keep my two 30 lb 12 in tall Juliana males together they weren’t raised together and are different ages but same size and they were instant butt buddies and never really fight. I do have a prize Juliana pair of twin boars that I bought at 2 yrs old and cannot separate b cause I’ll always wonder if I kept the wrong one and they might go schizo being separated. My last pair of boars are young a 3 month old pink white Juliana purebred male and a two month old pot belly male I kept from previous litters with this year cause they’ll make gorgeous future herd sires, they are best buds.
Hope that helps


----------



## The_V's (Mar 4, 2020)

Oh btw I watched the security footage and Hercules got our pot belly girl sweetheart and he got our Juliana mini gal Maryann too so well have late June babies with a pot belly Juliana mix litter coming which I try to avoid but evidently they’ll be cute babies!


----------



## The_V's (Mar 6, 2020)

new video of this morning
<iframe width="745" height="419" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 6, 2020)

The_V's said:


> We actually started with ducks it was our main goal to eat duck twice a week and have eggs for pastries and baking and selling but they breed so fast and I threw an ad up and my ducks make as much as my pigs per month
> We only had meat pigs ( heritage breeds to begin with and I accidentally bought some pot bellies and made out like a fat rat and then my best friend who also has a farm said lets start a business that has ended up paying for everything else on my farm but my ducks paid for their feed for the year in the first two months and have continued to astonish me ever since


Geez, that’s great!!  My hubby got so tired of eating duck he couldn’t take it!!  No one here will pay the extra money for the duck eggs.  I just got rid of all of my ducks but wish I’d have kept my three Muscovies.  I got rid of them to make room for the pregnant mini pugs inside the barn.  Plus, our farm has doubled in size and I do 90% of the daily work and i had wayyyy too many ducks.  Chris builds everything and maintains everything...I take care of animals.  So it’s even work, just different duties. Once the weather gets nice...maybe May?  I plan to get a few Muscovies...but this time...really only a few ducks...not 43 ever again!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 6, 2020)

The_V's said:


> new video of this morning
> <iframe width="745" height="419" src="
> 
> 
> ...


Double waddle..means...double chin basically?  Congratulations...they are sooo cute!!


----------



## The_V's (Mar 6, 2020)

we s


Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Geez, that’s great!!  My hubby got so tired of eating duck he couldn’t take it!!  No one here will pay the extra money for the duck eggs.  I just got rid of all of my ducks but wish I’d have kept my three Muscovies.  I got rid of them to make room for the pregnant mini pugs inside the barn.  Plus, our farm has doubled in size and I do 90% of the daily work and i had wayyyy too many ducks.  Chris builds everything and maintains everything...I take care of animals.  So it’s even work, just different duties. Once the weather gets nice...maybe May?  I plan to get a few Muscovies...but this time...really only a few ducks...not 43 ever again!!


Started with 5 then I bought more then we hatched more then they started breeding and selling and hatching more and as of 15 days ago I had almost 80 ducks, I posted them for sale and now Im back down to a manageable 35. Im happy with 35, the way we set up our duck house 35 is the perfect number and everyone gets along cause I only have 4 males. Were the same here, Jimmy builds me whatever I tell him we need( like today its a baby goat pen cause my partner bought three bottle babies so tonight jimmy has to build the baby pen and make a bottle feeder for me), but yes I do all the animal feeding and care and he builds stuff when my partner and I bring home more animals. He works a full time job so Im usually here by myself unless you count the dogs or my uncle who's usually drunk on the porch,lol


----------



## The_V's (Mar 6, 2020)

n


Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Double waddle..means...double chin basically?  Congratulations...they are sooo cute!!


no sorry hun double wattles means they have tassels on each side of their chin, here's one you can see


----------



## The_V's (Mar 6, 2020)

its a purebred kune kune trait. Some can lose them fighting with siblings as they grow up but generally its one of the very important parts of showing KuneKunes or registering them.


----------



## The_V's (Mar 6, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Geez, that’s great!!  My hubby got so tired of eating duck he couldn’t take it!!  No one here will pay the extra money for the duck eggs.  I just got rid of all of my ducks but wish I’d have kept my three Muscovies.  I got rid of them to make room for the pregnant mini pugs inside the barn.  Plus, our farm has doubled in size and I do 90% of the daily work and i had wayyyy too many ducks.  Chris builds everything and maintains everything...I take care of animals.  So it’s even work, just different duties. Once the weather gets nice...maybe May?  I plan to get a few Muscovies...but this time...really only a few ducks...not 43 ever again!!


we can't GIVE away muscovies around here, but I can't keep enough pekin and khaki campbells on hand, they sell before they hatch.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 6, 2020)

The_V's said:


> n
> 
> no sorry hun double wattles means they have tassels on each side of their chin, here's one you can seeView attachment 70583


Ohhhh, is that a plus in the selling market, or doesn’t really matter?  Very cute!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 6, 2020)

The_V's said:


> we can't GIVE away muscovies around here, but I can't keep enough pekin and khaki campbells on hand, they sell before they hatch.


Well...if you have any Muscovies you don’t want...send them my way...


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 6, 2020)

The_V's said:


> we s
> 
> Started with 5 then I bought more then we hatched more then they started breeding and selling and hatching more and as of 15 days ago I had almost 80 ducks, I posted them for sale and now Im back down to a manageable 35. Im happy with 35, the way we set up our duck house 35 is the perfect number and everyone gets along cause I only have 4 males. Were the same here, Jimmy builds me whatever I tell him we need( like today its a baby goat pen cause my partner bought three bottle babies so tonight jimmy has to build the baby pen and make a bottle feeder for me), but yes I do all the animal feeding and care and he builds stuff when my partner and I bring home more animals. He works a full time job so Im usually here by myself unless you count the dogs or my uncle who's usually drunk on the porch,lol


Wow, people bought them that fast!!  That’s great!!  Mine sold fast too, but, I had nothing to compare to.  That’s good that Jimmy does the building for you...our men are good to us!!  You’ll have to post pictures of the goat kids!!  We’re getting our new boar tomorrow...I’ll show him to you!


----------



## The_V's (Mar 6, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Ohhhh, is that a plus in the selling market, or doesn’t really matter?  Very cute!!


for Kunes it depends on the buyers intentions- as meat pigs the wattles simply insure they are purebred but those buyers really don't care if they're all black. The homesteaders that want to breed and sell them they want colorful piglets usually but they demand double wattles every time even with great coloring.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 6, 2020)

drunk uncle on the porch! I burst out laughing!


----------



## The_V's (Mar 8, 2020)

Well that's really where and how we find him, unless he's drunk at the fire pit. Im told he's a bit of a local legend for it. He's a happy drunk so no one minds, until we have to carry him to his trailer.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 8, 2020)

Hope it’s not too far, or he’s not too heavy!!


----------



## The_V's (Mar 8, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Hope it’s not too far, or he’s not too heavy!!


Hes a big guy, and it depends on where he passes out (fire pit, porch, yesterday he passed out while he was helping me tie off piglet umbilical cords while Morticia our guinea hog was in labor right in between piglets too!. He fell off the feed bin he was sitting on😂) Jimmy had to help me come finish with the birthing. Uncle walked home on his own when he woke up


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 8, 2020)

The_V's said:


> Hes a big guy, and it depends on where he passes out (fire pit, porch, yesterday he passed out while he was helping me tie off piglet umbilical cords while Morticia our guinea hog was in labor right in between piglets too!. He fell off the feed bin he was sitting on😂) Jimmy had to help me come finish with the birthing. Uncle walked home on his own when he woke up


Geez...sounds like he passes out quite a bit!!


----------

